# “destacáveis para montar”



## Juan Fernando

Hola:

A ver si alguien me ayuda con esto. Estoy traduciendo una carta de presentación de una revista infantil. Se habla de que contiene (lo pongo directamente en español) historias educativas ilustradas, aventuras didácticas, pasatiempos... y “destacáveis para montar”.

No sé cómo traducir esto último. Pienso en “recortables” pero no me acaba de cuadrar.

Espero noticias. ¡Un saludo!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se está probablemente hablando de piezas (de plastico o mismo de papel) que pueden ser separadas sin necesidad de cortar, para ensamblar. Pero no sé como decir eso en español.

Ve un ejemplo aqui.


----------



## Juan Fernando

Sí, por ahí va la cosa. Tengo un ejemplar de la revista y veo que algún recortable ahí, pero creo que efectivamente el asunto va más allá..

Gracias, WhoSoyEu, y a ver si alguien da más pistas.


----------



## Tomby

Pienso que se trata de figuras "desmontables".
Ejemplo: _"Livro con figuras destacáveis"_.
TT.


----------



## Juan Fernando

Tombatossals, algo así había pensado yo (también “...desplegables”), pero creo que no cuadraría del todo, pues más bien lo que se ve en la revista son piezas para montar un diseño (había pensado en la posibilidad de “diseños para montar”...).

Gracias a ti también.


----------



## Mangato

Encontré figuras para montar. No sé si esto encaja


----------



## Juan Fernando

Es probable que sí, Mangato. Creo que eso se ajusta a todos los casos.

Muchas gracias a ti y a todos los demás por vuestra ayuda. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola Juan Fernando.

Lo más usado por acá es: "(piezas/figuras) *desprendibles* para armar".

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hola Juan Fernando.
> 
> Lo más usado por acá es: "(piezas/figuras) *desprendibles* para armar".
> 
> Abraços.


 
Me gustó.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Me gustó.



Sí, está buenísima la solución de G. Lontano, ya que en "figuras para montar" hacía falta, precisamente, la idea de _destacáveis_.


----------



## Juan Fernando

Gracias, tiene buena pinta, sí... El problema es que eso en España sencillamente no se entendería :-(

Además, lo de “desprendibles” (la idea que conlleva) creo que abona lo de “recortables”, que sería –creo– lo más parecido en el castellano usual de España.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## okporip

Juan Fernando said:


> Gracias, tiene buena pinta, sí... El problema es que eso en España sencillamente no se entendería :-(
> 
> Además, lo de “desprendibles” (la idea que conlleva) creo que abona lo de “recortables”, que sería –creo– lo más parecido en el castellano usual de España.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Si nos dices que "desprendibles" no se entendería en España, tenemos que hacerte caso. Pero "recortables" plantea otro problema: el de que el verbo "recortar" no describe bien, me parece, la acción que se puede hacer con tales "figuras (piezas)". No se trata de "cortar con arte el papel u otra cosa en varias  figuras" (definición de "recortar" del DRAE). Se trata más bien de "desunir, desatar lo que estaba fijo o unido" (definición de "desprender" del DRAE). Para montar lo que se puede montar con las piezas "_destacáveis_" no hace falta que se use la tijera. Creo que se usan, preferentemente, las mismas manos: "cleck", y listo!


----------



## Juan Fernando

Lo que dices tiene sentido, Okporip. El problema es que, viendo el contenido de la revista, resulta que las piezas sí llevan líneas de puntos, las típicas que se cortan con tijeras. De ahí que lo de “recortable” creo que queda bien, aunque también quizá lo de “figuras para montar”.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## okporip

Juan Fernando said:


> Lo que dices tiene sentido, Okporip. El problema es que, viendo el contenido de la revista, resulta que las piezas sí llevan líneas de puntos, las típicas que se cortan con tijeras. De ahí que lo de “recortable” creo que queda bien, aunque también quizá lo de “figuras para montar”.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Me parece que las figuras de la revista que tienes son, entonces, del "género _destacáveis_", pero de la "especie recortables"... Y ello te permitiría, de hecho, adoptar una de las dos traducciones que señalas.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Una revista de Lucio mi hijito de 4 añitos dice: Figuras para recortar.

Tiene la línea de puntos, de esas que precisan tijera.


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> Pienso que se trata de figuras "desmontables".
> Ejemplo: _"Livro con figuras destacáveis"_.
> TT.


Página web traducida: clic
Espero que ayude.


----------

